# Looking for KY(or farther north)lease/hunt



## Ranger Rick (Mar 10, 2005)

I give up on GA leases. Land broker bought our's out from under us on 9/22 last year and didn't refund the amount we were due.    Anybody need hunters on a KY lease or have contact with any landowners up there? Number of hunters is flexible at this point. We are all responsible, trophy hunters who would like to start a long term lease.


----------



## funboy30189 (Mar 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear that brother. I have been looking for land to lease in KY too. Not as easy as it sounds. Tolleson land and timber  Had some nice looking land but it is all for sale and have already sold a piece I wanted to lease. But you never know. I'll let you know if I find anything else.


----------



## hbradley15 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Ky land*

I have 315 ac. in Ky.  My neighbor leases 200 ac. joining me.  Last year was his first lease.  It may be availabe this year.  I am offering my land for sale at $445,000.00 if you're interested in buying.


----------



## Racor (Mar 23, 2005)

hbradley15,

What part of Ky?


----------



## redwards (Mar 24, 2005)

> Gentlemen, we have two openings in Illinois on a trophy deer managed tract. This is one you won't want ot miss. Please call or send me an email if your interested.
> 
> conelydt@bbtel.com



E-mail this guy.   He has clubs in Ky. and Illinois


----------



## multidigits (Apr 23, 2005)

Right now, I've got two different opertunities going in Hardin Co. Ky. Hardin has always been a good steady trophy producer and is one of Ky's best counties.

I've got a trophy Club starting on 230 acres that hasn't been hunted in about ten years or so. It's a nice tract. We're looking for quality members on this low pressure spot. Total members will be held to 6. No guests for gun deer or turkey hunts. Ky. has tags over the counter. This will be a good annual producer of 140 or better bucks.

Then we have a straight out lease of 220 acres. this property has been hunted in the past, but only lightly. It has deer and turkey both. You need a ATV to access this property. We asking $2000 for the annual lease, you mix it up as you wish. We'll buy the insurance on this one at no cost to the lessee.

Call me or send me an email on either of these fine properties.

Tom Conely 502-541-5238  conelydt@bbtel.com


----------

